# Water Closet seats



## Codegeek (Aug 27, 2013)

I've never seen a lid on a water closet seat before so when I saw one on an inspection something just didn't seem right.  However, I cannot find any language in the IPC or the IBC/A117.1 that does not allow for a seat.  Am I missing something?

I know the seat has to have an open front, but what about a lid?

Thanks.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 27, 2013)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> I've never seen a lid on a water closet seat before so when I saw one on an inspection something just didn't seem right.  However, I cannot find any language in the IPC or the IBC/A117.1 that does not allow for a seat.  Am I missing something?  I know the seat has to have an open front, but what about a lid?
> 
> Thanks.


420.3 requires open front but not a cover, or "lid"


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Did it have a crochet cover or padlock?  

Concur with Gregg, not aware of any requirement that prohibits a lid!

pc1


----------



## Codegeek (Aug 27, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Did it have a crochet cover or padlock?   pc1


HAHA!  Ok, just making sure since it didn't look like everything else I've seen.  Thank you both.


----------



## Rider Rick (Aug 27, 2013)

What type of business?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 28, 2013)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> What type of business?


Does it matter?

Code does not define occupancy for this. ?.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 28, 2013)

"Does it matter?

Code does not define occupancy for this. ?."

Agreed........


----------



## ICE (Aug 28, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Does it matter? Code does not define occupancy for this. ?.


It matters to Rick.  Does it matter why it matters to Rick?  Wouldn't you expect to find toilet lids in flower shops and specialty cheese boutiques?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 28, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> It matters to Rick.  Does it matter why it matters to Rick?  Wouldn't you expect to find toilet lids in flower shops and specialty cheese boutiques?


And thats why I asked the question, and did not just say it does not matter.....

Unlike what some may think, I do want to see/hear others perspectives.

not just a moot issue


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have not found the longated toilet seat with the elongated lid, is there one being made?

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Aug 28, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> I have not found the longated toilet seat with the elongated lid, is there one being made?pc1


https://www.google.com/shopping/product/480333904743033279?q=elongated+lid+cover&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.51495398,bs.1,d.cGE,pv.xjs.s.en_US.Zn0fveqivGU.O&biw=1920&bih=985&tch=1&ech=1ψ=sS0eUp6QLMqUigKKuYGoBg.1377709490892.5&sa=X&ei=ui0eUuTvAc7PigLgqYCYBg&ved=0CGMQ8wIwAg


----------



## mark handler (Aug 28, 2013)

Side note

Covers/lids, Not good for the disabled

Not prohibited, but not good....


----------



## Codegeek (Aug 28, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Side noteNot good for the disabled


That was one reason why I poised the question.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mark,

Let me correct my question; I have not found the "open front" longated toilet seat with the elongated lid, is there one being made?

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Aug 28, 2013)

https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=CNDIbiF0eUuK8IqHkiQKtgYGgDbmAkfkC8aj7rHmxyquuXggJEAcg3s3PHigTUO_i_4oBYMne-IbIo-gZyAEHqgQmT9CjntoKv70OsBpThe6DmtiWAQMi3HCINwbtTULafhS4kkv82xzABQWgBibYBgSAB9uAjhXgEqrWkvmXh-OCuQE&sig=AOD64_1Ig3jNXMOAqMe87cxK1kYS9SQkyQ&ctype=5&ved=0CGgQ1CkwBw&adurl=http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-117182-37290-0/2%3Fipn%3Dpsmain%26icep_vectorid%3D324272%26mtid%3D1588%26kwid%3D1%26crlp%3D32608142769_324272%26icep_item_id%3D310296309860%26itemid%3D310296309860%26icep_meta_categ_id%3D11700%26icep_etrs%3DN%26icep_epid%3D-999%26icep_ctlg%3D-999%26icep_cond%3DNew%26targetid%3D25330115889%26rpc%3D0.06%26rpc_upld_id%3D14731%26device%3Dt%26icep_cbt%3Dn%26icep_msku_flag%3Dn%26adtype%3Dpla


----------



## mark handler (Aug 28, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?sa=X&biw=1920&bih=985&site=shopping%2Fproduct%2F480333904743033279&tbm=shop&q=elongated+lid+cover+open+front&oq=elongated+lid+cover+open+front&gs_l=tablet-gws.12...13752.25510.0.28402.13.12.1.0.0.0.330.1965.0j10j0j2.12.0....0...1c.1.26.tablet-gws..11.2.298.dnHasicPcAk


----------



## pwood (Aug 30, 2013)

do the lids require lever hardware?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 5, 2013)

pwood,

Taking your question serious, The seat is not required to have a lever so I would think the lid would not require one either. The manufactures do not list the elongated seat with lid as ADA compliant in there descriptions so maybe this type seat/lid is non compliant. A lever or handle could be installed on the lids under side but could become problematic catching clothing or other issues when the user gets off the crapper?

pc1


----------



## pwood (Sep 5, 2013)

pc1,

  i was serious! It is a door in a weird sort of way.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 6, 2013)

I've seen elongated open front toilet seats with lids in motels a few times.  The lids are usually too flimsy to sit on when you're putting on your socks, but they do keep stuff from getting dropped in the toilet.

The only time a lid might need lever hardware is if it had a latch (that would be strange!).  The lid can be lifted without twisting your wrist, and takes less than 5 pounds force.


----------

